# rediffmail account not opening: pw changed



## gurujee (Nov 3, 2008)

I just discovered that my 8year old rediffmail account's password has been changed automatically. I have checked my mails 2hours before but now when i tried to log in it said login error due to login/pw mismatch.  i use firefox and firefox has saved my password, and putting it automatically. but it denies everytime. is it a hack or something ?

I went to recover password and answer the security question but it said that answer is also wrong. and after many attempt saying that "Number of attempts for retrieving the password is exhausted".

Is there any way left to get back my one and only account..


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

Your some friend might have changed the password. Ask who used the pc in your absense.


----------



## gurujee (Nov 3, 2008)

no. actually i was at my computer from morning..so no one has touched it .


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

strange.

try to input the user name and password manually yourself. And also check for the caps lock is on or off. one more thing did you changed the language setting of your computer if so undo it.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

passwords cant change automatically..so if no one else has used your PC where you've saved your passwords, then it is certainly not through the PC you are using...

is there any friend of yours who happens to know your password ?? If so, i guess you know who the culprit is...

and if you've changed your keyboard layout  or something..undo that too..


----------



## gurujee (Nov 3, 2008)

finally got my account back. a friend has changed it. he has known the answer of the security question.

Thanks very much for replying friends


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

gurujee said:


> finally got my account back. a friend has changed it. he has known the answer of the security question.
> 
> Thanks very much for replying friends


Hey, u've told ur security question to ur frnd???!!!8)
Is the frnd ur GF??

This is not at all safe practice(if not ur GF).


----------



## gurujee (Nov 3, 2008)

u guessed right 

security Q is 'name the person u love'


----------



## toofan (Nov 4, 2008)

Another victim of Girlfriend torture. 
Report it to Boyfriend helping society immediately.

There are many many different ways that GFs drink you blood and money. You have just witnessed one of them. Wait for other blow now. she might have known your other friends name/email address(girls).


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2008)

A common loophole. Please read this article
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99864


----------



## lywyre (Nov 4, 2008)

Time to change my pwd(s). Ahem.


----------

